# Hai dei limiti anche lui



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

*Non sapevamo che fosse stato presentato questo disegno di legge che sarà certamente ritirato" *
_(*Silvio Berlusconi*, leader del Popolo della Libertà, Repubblica.it, 26 aprile 2009). _

"Onorevoli Colleghi! - La presente proposta di legge nasce dall'esigenza di attribuire a coloro che hanno partecipato alla seconda guerra mondiale un riconoscimento analogo a quello attribuito ai combattenti della guerra 1914-1918 dalla legge 18 marzo 1968, n. 263. L'istituzione dell'"Ordine del Tricolore" deve essere considerata un atto dovuto, da parte del nostro Paese, verso tutti coloro che, oltre sessanta anni fa, impugnarono le armi e operarono una scelta di schierament o convinti della "bontà" della loro lotta per la rinascita della Patria. Non s'intende proponendo l'istituzione di questo Ordine sacrificare la verità storica di una feroce guerra civile sull'altare della memoria comune, ma riconoscere, con animo oramai pacificato, la pari dignità di una partecipazione al conflitto avvenuta in uno dei momenti più drammatici e difficili da interpretare della storia d'Italia; nello smarrimento generale, anche per omissioni di responsabilità ad ogni livello istituzionale, molti combattenti, giovani o meno giovani, cresciuti nella temperie culturale guerriera e "imperiale" del ventennio, ritennero onorevole la scelta a difesa del regime, ferito e languente; altri, maturati dalla tragedia in atto o culturalmente consapevoli dello scontro in atto a livello planetario, si schierarono con la parte avversa, "liberatrice", pensando di contribuire a una rinascita democratica, non lontana, della loro Patria... Attribuiamo al progetto di legge in esame un forte valore simbolico e sociale, che valga a superare tutti gli steccati ideologici che hanno reso difficile per troppi anni la possibilità di riconoscere socialmente i meriti e il sacrificio di coloro che hanno combattuto consapevolmente per il Tricolore; ad essi, dopo oltre sessanta anni dalla fine della guerra e nel sessantesimo anniversario della nostra Costituzione, il Parlamento italiano, per motivi di equità e di giustizia, deve tributare un riconoscimento analogo a quello concesso ai cavalieri di Vittorio Veneto. Questo sarà costituito da un'alta attribuzione onorifica, cioè l'appartenenza all'Ordine del Tricolore e anche da un miglioramento economico, doveroso per chi ha dato tanto per la propria Patria. In questo tempo di ristrettezze economiche ci appare indizio di grande civiltà pensare a chi ha combattuto e da anni attende una revisione migliorativa dei trattamenti pensionistici di guerra..." _(XVI Legislatura. Camera dei deputati. Proposta di legge N. 1360 d'iniziativa dei deputati BARANI, ANGELI, BARBA, BARBIERI, BOCCIARDO, CALDORO, CASTELLANI, CASTIELLO, CATONE, CESARO, CICCIOLI, CRISTALDI, DE ANGELIS, DE CORATO, DE LUCA, DE NICHILO RIZZOLI, DI BIAGIO, DI VIRGILIO, DIMA, DIVELLA, GREGORIO FONTANA, FUCCI, GAROFALO, GIRLANDA, HOLZMANN, LABOCCETTA, LO MONTE, GIULIO MARINI, MAZZONI, RICARDO ANTONIO MERLO, MIGLIORI, PETRENGA, ROSSO, SARDELLI, SBAI, TORRISI, VALENTINI, VENTUCCI, VESSA, ZACCHERA. Istituzione dell'Ordine del Tricolore e adeguamento dei trattamenti pensionistici di guerra. Presentata il 23 giugno 2008. Stato iter: In corso di esame in Commissione)._ 

(_27 aprile 2009_) 










*"Non sapevamo che fosse stato presentato questo disegno di legge che sarà certamente ritirato" *
_(*Silvio Berlusconi*, leader del Popolo della Libertà, Repubblica.it, 26 aprile 2009). _



Meno male che silvio c'è!!!


----------



## Old reale (2 Maggio 2009)

non c'ho capito una benemerita mazza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non c'ho capito una benemerita mazza


La destra ha presentato un disegno di legge per un riconoscimento (onorficenza e benefici pensionistici) ai reduce della Repubblica di Salò ...ma non lo ritiene opportuno nem meno il silvio.
A parte che i sopravvissuti saranno ben pochi e che  ne avrebbero bisogno/diritto come tutti gli anziani, ma avrebbe una valore di revisione storica.


----------



## Old reale (2 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La destra ha presentato un disegno di legge per un riconoscimento (onorficenza e benefici pensionistici) ai reduce della Repubblica di Salò ...ma non lo ritiene opportuno nem meno il silvio.
> A parte che i sopravvissuti saranno ben pochi e che ne avrebbero bisogno/diritto come tutti gli anziani, ma avrebbe una valore di revisione storica.


pensa che avevo capito che mammolo il giorno prima l'avesse avallata e il giorno dopo cambiato idea...che idiota...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> pensa che avevo capito che mammolo il giorno prima l'avesse avallata e il giorno dopo cambiato idea...che idiota...


 Questo può essere ...è sempre quello che ha proposto di cambiare nome al 25 aprile da Festa della Liberazione a ...Festa della Libertà


----------



## Old reale (3 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo può essere ...è sempre quello che ha proposto di cambiare nome al 25 aprile da Festa della Liberazione a ...Festa della Libertà




























 giuro che quando muore vado al funerale vestito di rosso porpora..pure le scarpe e i calzini....


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> giuro che quando muore vado al funerale vestito di rosso porpora..pure le scarpe e i calzini....




un bijoux


----------



## Old reale (3 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> un bijoux


 ovvaimente catenazza al collo e anellone da padrino...il più tamarro possibile e mi faccio un bel pianto tipo prefica che si deve vergognare dal primo all'ultimo presente...dici che mi arrestano?


----------

